# Mahlkonig Home Vario Mk3 now in stock



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Please to announce the Mahlkonig Home Vario Mk3 is now available from Coffee Omega

Price is unchanged,

Features:

* bracket holder

* belt drive motor

* 54mm ceramic burrs

More info: http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/Mahlkonig%20Vario%20MK3


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Whats the difference over the last version?


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Two main differences:

* bracket holder - easier than before

* belt drive motor - super quiet



froggystyle said:


> Whats the difference over the last version?


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

See image of bracket holder


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks.

Nice price btw.


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Cheers,

Price will increase slightly after the launch..... few weeks time.


----------



## lawriemiller (May 3, 2015)

That's an amazing price! Very tempted..


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

lawriemiller said:


> That's an amazing price! Very tempted..


Did you add the vat?


----------

